# Where can I have custom watch dials made?



## iltl32

I have a dial design or two and I'd like them made. Where can I do this? I'd be ordering in smaller quantities; maybe 25-50 of each piece to start out. I'm having much more trouble that I expected. Most of the companies that come up with a Google search either don't make watch dials, or need huge orders. Micro-brands make limited runs, so somebody out there must be willing to make smaller quantities. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## webicons

Following. 


Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


----------



## DON

I doubt anyone will bother with such a small amount

The time to make the main dials with posts to fit your movement.

Making the etched glass printing plate (or however they do it now)

Prototype testing to be sure all is correct and proper before you start production

Any Swiss company are doing dials for large manufactures or indie companies with high priced models who will most likely cover the higher price for lower numbers

Chinese companies won't bother for less than a set amount. Usually 500 pc's.

Chinese company will do 25 - 50 if you pay the 500 pc minimum.

DON


----------



## Ridjobradi

HR will do small quantities. I am not sure what price point or what style dial you are looking for. I had a single one off dial made, with customer printing and lumens. http://www.helenarou.com

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BenchGuy

Have you tried International Dial?


----------



## mattlockofthewatchworld

Try some struggling or semi retired dial finishers - anyone that can refinish a dial using screen printing could theoretically set up a screen for a novel design and run off 25-50 of them?

this is not a vialbe "production" route from an ongoing perspective of course but if you're looking to make 25-50 samples just to get going, get your concept out there, place them, use them for promo, etc - to secure an investor or guage interest then it could be worth the investment


----------



## patrickane

Tiger Concept has a link on their site to here: https://dial.wtihk.com/. $25 for the blank dial, then starting at $100 for single color custom printing.


----------



## Habitant

iltl32 said:


> I have a dial design or two and I'd like them made. Where can I do this? I'd be ordering in smaller quantities; maybe 25-50 of each piece to start out. I'm having much more trouble that I expected. Most of the companies that come up with a Google search either don't make watch dials, or need huge orders. Micro-brands make limited runs, so somebody out there must be willing to make smaller quantities. Any help would be appreciated.


Most decent dial finishers will make dials from scratch and may be able to help you out on this. For example, C&F Dial in the UK have done this for me, as has Kronoswelt in Germany.


----------



## Johan Ekberg

Ridjobradi said:


> HR will do small quantities. I am not sure what price point or what style dial you are looking for. I had a single one off dial made, with customer printing and lumens. Vintage B-Uhr Pilot Flieger Submariner Custom Hommage Watch
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Do you have a phone number to them?


----------



## MechaMind

Cador or Bethge but both are not cheap .


----------



## Kaboom25

Is the design you have in mind very complicated?
I'm trying this in a couple of weeks, on both wood and metal...




 skip forwards a little bit.
You can also get designs laser engraved for pretty cheap, and fit markers yourself.


----------



## physans

Wouldn't it be possible to simply color print any design onto avery sticker back paper, and attach to a blank / solid dial?


----------



## Mark Waring

physans said:


> Wouldn't it be possible to simply color print any design onto avery sticker back paper, and attach to a blank / solid dial?


Of course it is. I've seen this many times at craft shows where a cheap quartz watch has a custom graphic design applied as a paper label. 10 minutes work turns $5 into $35. It works well enough for that level.


----------



## loheiman

Have you tried reaching out to dialmaker.shop? They offer customizations of dials and may be willing to do a totally custom dial.


----------



## physans

loheiman said:


> Have you tried reaching out to dialmaker.shop? They offer customizations of dials and may be willing to do a totally custom dial.


I found his site, with many dials, thanks!








Dial Maker


Dial Maker. 1,200 likes · 20 talking about this. Seiko MOD, Watch MOD, Customized dial, Meteorite dial, Burned meteorite, Damascus dial, Blue stone, Enamel dial, Super luminova date disc/ Hands /...




www.facebook.com





And his other site, some of those dials are nice:








Dial maker - White Enamel Dial


- Dial Feet position at 3.0 o'clock and 3.8 o'clock, To fit either crown position movement, just snip off the 2 legs accordingly - Diameter: 28.5mm - Our dials are compatible with Seiko movements such as 7S26, 7S36, 4R15, 4R35, 6R15, NE15, NH25, NH26, NH35, NH36. - We accept customized...



www.dialmaker.shop









TopGun Dial , Pilot Dial


dial maker shop



www.dialmaker.shop












Dial maker - Pac Man Dial Game Dial


- Dial Feet position at 3.0 o'clock and 3.8 o'clock, To fit either crown position movement, just snip off the 2 legs accordingly - Diameter: 28.5mm - Our dials are compatible with Seiko movements such as 7S26, 7S36, 4R15, 4R35, 6R15, NE15, NH25, NH26, NH35, NH36. - We accept customized...



www.dialmaker.shop









Gold Leaf Dial


dial maker shop



www.dialmaker.shop









Full Lume Dial


dial maker shop



www.dialmaker.shop









Stone Dial


dial maker shop



www.dialmaker.shop









Skeletonized Dial


dial maker shop



www.dialmaker.shop





I wonder if he can do it with the "The One" printing, as that detracts from many of these nice dials in my opinion.


----------

